# BMQ (R) what to bring



## Dogboy (2 Apr 2005)

OK I see a lot of "What shuld i take to BMQ? questions but they all seem like its for the Reg force 
so my title says it all 
What shuld i take to BMQ (R) this summer to wantwright.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (2 Apr 2005)

You'll receive a set of joining instuctions from your Unit. Included will be a kitlist of the items required by the Battle School. Don't get wrapped around the axle til you get it.


----------



## chrisf (2 Apr 2005)

Of all things, don't forget a sense of humor.


----------



## armyrules (6 Apr 2005)

A sense of humour and a willingness to learn!

Have fun


----------



## Bull_STR (7 Apr 2005)

armyrules said:
			
		

> A sense of humour and a willingness to learn!
> 
> Have fun


Will do.  thanks.


----------



## armyrules (7 Apr 2005)

no problem man keep us informed of what's going on eh?


----------



## Bull_STR (8 Apr 2005)

armyrules said:
			
		

> no problem man keep us informed of what's going on eh?


as soon as I can get on a computer I will drop you all a line from the inside. lol


----------



## armyrules (8 Apr 2005)

Can't wait to hear how everything goes!!


----------

